

Lord of the Toasters - helwr
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/6.09/wind_pr.html

======
olefoo
1998 sent an email. It wants it's story back.

~~~
joezydeco
Indeed. Things have radically changed in the embedded market since this time.

For starters, even WindRiver is selling embedded Linux. Customers got tired of
the "How much do you make? Yeah, we'll take 10% of that" business model.

------
jtnak
"point your camera at your cell phone"

~~~
RevRal
I used to have a watch from the future.

You could synchronize the data on your computer and your watch by facing the
watch's screen toward your monitor's, starting some epilepsy program, then
witnessing your invisible data fly into the watch. I thought it was pretty
high-tech back then. And only through the power of pointing something at
something else was this possible.

~~~
joe_bleau
Ah, the Timex Datalink. I had one as well. Even managed to reverse engineer
enough of the protocol to roll my own led blinker in some embedded hardware,
allowing me to do a daily time sync without the PC.

